# Which Film and Television Characters Do You Wish Were Real People ?



## BAYLOR (Jul 2, 2014)

Which movie and tv  characters do you wish were real people? All Genres.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 2, 2014)

The Doctor -- though we'd always be in danger from aliens, if he were real.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 8, 2014)

Indiana Jones .


----------



## kythe (Jul 8, 2014)

The Masterharper of Pern - Master Robinton.  ETA:  Dang it, he's not a movie or TV character!  Well, does it count that I think the Pern books should be?  

Also the Jedi, they have really cool abilities.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 8, 2014)

TheDustyZebra said:


> The Doctor -- though we'd always be in danger from aliens, if he were real.



And we all know which incarnation...  

Han Solo - he'd be good craic at a dinner party.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 8, 2014)

springs said:


> And we all know which incarnation...
> 
> Han Solo - he'd be good craic at a dinner party.



However did you guess? 

Wait, we can't have Indiana Jones and Han Solo at the same time. Oh, the pain!


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jul 9, 2014)

Ohhh when I finished _Breaking Bad_, I really wished *Walter White* was real. I'd've walked to the ends of the Earth to help that guy 

On a cheerier note, I would love if *Gaius Baltar* from _Battlestar Galactica_ were real and *Rygel* from _Farscape_

It goes without saying that the universe would be far better off if *Yoda* were around. 

pH


----------



## VALIS13 (Jul 9, 2014)

I wouldn't mind if a few copies of Boomer from Battlestar Galactica dropped down into Lancashire.....


----------



## reiver33 (Jul 9, 2014)

Detective Charlie Crews, from _Life_


----------



## Mouse (Jul 9, 2014)

Phyrebrat said:


> *Rygel* from _Farscape_



I'd go for Stark and Aeryn too!


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 9, 2014)

Scooby Doo!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh, and since I've been watching all of Torchwood, I'll go for Captain Jack Harkness, too.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Jul 9, 2014)

Richard Castle and his mother for me.  You can leave the daughter and Kate Beckett.


----------



## farntfar (Jul 10, 2014)

It would be nice if I could call up Rover, from the Prisoner, when certain people come to visit.


----------



## Sle'eze (Jul 12, 2014)

The Punisher. Definitely him.


----------



## biodroid (Jul 12, 2014)

John Kennex from Almost Human and Gabriel Vaughn from Intelligence and the main cast from Lost.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jul 16, 2014)

Mouse said:


> I'd go for Stark and Aeryn too!



Ohh yes, good point. I love Aeryn and you mentioning Stark made me realise I neglected my favourite _Farscape_ crew member: Zhaan. I would love her to be around!

pH


----------



## MK123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Actually, I'll go for Jace from The Mortal Instruments. Wish guys were more like him  
Ohh and Damon from TVD


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 16, 2014)

Macgyver! We need him more than ever!


----------



## Mouse (Jul 16, 2014)

Phyrebrat said:


> Ohh yes, good point. I love Aeryn and you mentioning Stark made me realise I neglected my favourite _Farscape_ crew member: Zhaan. I would love her to be around!
> 
> pH



It would be cruel to have Stark and no Zhaan. I guess that means we have to have Crichton for Aeryn too.


----------



## Clever-Fox (Jul 18, 2014)

HareBrain said:


> Macgyver! We need him more than ever!



Hahaha! Yes! Especially with all the stuff the world's getting itself into. Well, either MacGyver, or Darth Vader....


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jul 20, 2014)

Reese and Finch from *Person Of Interest*!


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 27, 2014)

Samantha Carter.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 12, 2014)

Alan B'stard.....


----------



## Idoru (Oct 13, 2014)

Foxbat said:


> Alan B'stard.....


Nigel Farage?


----------



## Vladd67 (Oct 13, 2014)

BAYLOR said:


> Samantha Carter.


Or Helen Magnus


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 13, 2014)

Vladd67 said:


> Or Helen Magnus



I absolutely agree


----------



## Remedy (Oct 29, 2014)

*Cpt. John J. Sheridan* from Babylon 5 - Incorruptible and principled.


----------



## JoanDrake (Oct 29, 2014)

Motoko Kusanagi from Ghost In the Shell. Very tough and very attractive, becoming something of a cliché nowadays

Ami Mizuno from Sailor Moon. I don't think an actual IQ of 300 is possible, but it'd be strange to meet someone who had it if it was.

Celty Sturluson from Durara. Yes, it would be scary if an Irish death goddess really existed, but it would also be neat as hell.


----------



## Musky (Oct 30, 2014)

Raylan Givens.  Justified.


----------



## TrekkieKimber (Nov 3, 2014)

Tony Stark.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Nov 3, 2014)

Willy Wonka


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 9, 2014)

Seven of Nine


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2014)

Buffy Summers


----------



## austin_cambridge (Jan 3, 2015)

From the worlds of Gerry Anderson - Colonel Steve Zodiac, Captain Blue....and Agent 21 (Brent Cleever) from the TV21 comics. Commander Straker would be good too (bit difficult to have him and Blue in the same room though)...and Captain Scarlet might as well come along - an indestructible man might be useful.


----------



## Idoru (Jan 5, 2015)

Storybrooke and all the characters from Once Upon a Time. I'd like to live there too. And have magic.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 28, 2015)

Idoru said:


> Storybrooke and all the characters from Once Upon a Time. I'd like to live there too. And have magic.



Absolutely agree with this.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 28, 2015)

Remedy said:


> *Cpt. John J. Sheridan* from Babylon 5 - Incorruptible and principled.




I like the character but I don't like t he way he treated Leeta Alexander.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Jun 28, 2015)

Idoru said:


> Nigel Farage?



Can you use him to time an egg?


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 2, 2015)

Jo Grant.


----------



## Alter Business (Jul 3, 2015)

JarJar Binks, so I could punch him in the nose. The little Martian from Bugs Bunny would be a hoot to talk to in real life.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2015)

Nissa of Traken.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 21, 2016)

Rocket Raccoon.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 19, 2016)

Taarna the Warrior Maiden in *Heavy Metal .  * Brave , heroic ,self sacrificing and beautiful.


----------



## reiver33 (Oct 20, 2016)

Obviously, given the state of affairs around the globe and the need for Firm Government, I've heard some very good things about Francis Urquart (House of Cards)


----------



## Vladd67 (Oct 20, 2016)

reiver33 said:


> Obviously, given the state of affairs around the globe and the need for Firm Government, I've heard some very good things about Francis Urquart (House of Cards)


----------



## Frost Giant (Nov 2, 2016)

Raymond Reddington. I would like to see him take over the company where I work.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Idoru (Nov 5, 2016)

Quinlan from the Strain


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2016)

Maeve and Deloris   in the show* Westward.*


----------



## HanaBi (Nov 24, 2016)

The Alien from errr.... Alien; and the Thing from....umm The Thing

Drop both into the same jungle where all those celebrities want to get out of. 

Should make for far more entertaining telly <evil grin>


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 14, 2016)

Conan The Barbarian .


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 14, 2016)

Aeryn Sun, from Farscape
Ensign Roe from ST:TNG
Xev from Lexx


<do you see a pattern forming here, lol>


----------



## Duskborn (Dec 19, 2016)

Al Swearingen and Tony Soprano.


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 21, 2016)

Alan B'stard!


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 21, 2016)

Duskborn said:


> Al Swearingen and Tony Soprano.


Well you're half way there.
Al Swearengen - Wikipedia


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 21, 2016)

I think Mary Poppins would be quite a useful person to know. She seems to be able to get stuff done, although spending much time with her would be like taking serious drugs. The princess from _Enchanted_ would be better.

This is harder than I expected: I'm not sure I'd actually want to know Ellen Ripley, Mad Max, Philip Marlowe or Deckard, or many other heroic characters. They don't seem much fun.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 21, 2016)

Bilbo, Gandalf, Dwalin, Balin, Kili, Fili, Dori, Nori, Ori, Oin, Gloin, Bifur, Bofur, Bombur, Frodo, Samwise, Merry, Pippin, Tom Bombadil, Goldberry...

You see where I'm going with this.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 2, 2017)

Vince W said:


> Bilbo, Gandalf, Dwalin, Balin, Kili, Fili, Dori, Nori, Ori, Oin, Gloin, Bifur, Bofur, Bombur, Frodo, Samwise, Merry, Pippin, Tom Bombadil, Goldberry...
> 
> You see where I'm going with this.



Hm,  I do see a slight Tolkien theme here .


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 8, 2017)

Hellboy


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 8, 2017)

Demi Moore.

What?  Whad'ya mean she's not fictional??  You ever see her in real?


----------



## HanaBi (Sep 13, 2017)

I suppose 7of9 would be too obvious. So how about Aeryn Sun & Zhaan from Farscape!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 13, 2017)

HanaBi said:


> So how about Aeryn Sun & Zhaan from Farscape!



Anyone from Farscape would be good! Virginia Hey basically is Zhaan in real life though.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> Demi Moore.
> 
> What?  Whad'ya mean she's not fictional??  You ever see her in real?



But she's not fictional.


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 13, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> But she's not fictional.



*LIAR!!!!*


----------



## Vince W (Sep 13, 2017)

Leeloo and Corbin Dallas.


----------



## HanaBi (Sep 13, 2017)

Ash "Groovy" Williams, from Evil Dead


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> *LIAR!!!!*



Now that Ithink about it, I've never seen her live and in person, only on film and television . Cathbad, You could right about this.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 19, 2018)

Captain Harlock


----------



## Vince W (Aug 19, 2018)

Ford Prefect.


----------

